# tank vs. bowl? Are bettas really happy in bowls?



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a 6 gallon fluval edge tank. I previously had a betta in that tank before that was happy and healthy. After that betta died (from old age, he was about 2 1/2 years old) I got a new betta. This new betta seems as though he cannot live in this tank. About after a week of living in the tank he developed bladder issues, so i removed him and put him in a gallon bowl with some meds and he recovered fine. After reintroduction to the fluval edge tank he became ill again so I removed him and treated him again and put him back when he was better. Yesterday I removed him from the tank for a third time and now I do not think I am going to put him back. Info on the tank is its full of live plants and has a few neon and red eye tetras. So, it should be a betta paradise right?
I have a issue with keeping bettas in bowls. I do not want to get rid of him but I already have 4 tanks and my husband would kill me if I set up another for the betta. Does anybody know if bettas can really live happily in a bowl? The biggest bowls I see at the store are about 3 gallons, right now he is in a 1 gallon bowl and I feel so guilty hes in there but right now he has no choice. Would the 3 gallon bowl be better or is the 1 gallon ok? Yes, I know it seems weird that I am worried about a bettas happiness but ah well


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

You aren't the only one with issues about bettas happiness. Maybe try completely cleanning out the tank and rinsing everything with hot water to disinfect it of any diseases there might be. Otherwise I don't knopw what to say.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

mine are in half gallon critter carrier things. if it's kept clean, it's fine! :-D


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

It could be that the other fish in the tank were bothering him. But yes, its possible to keep a betta fish in a bowl IF:
1. Stable temps
2. complete water changes every few days. Maybe you can try tossing in a hardy live plant in there to help absorb ammonia.


----------



## CARDHOLDER37 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Any Tank will do*

I would say that anything u like better will do becuz i got a 2 gallion tank and when i get my first betta it well be glad to get more room then that little bowl it was in in the pet store


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

In 6 gallons, there isn't enough room for the fish to get away from each other, so your betta can be stressed. They honestly don't enjoy too much activity via the other fish.

2 gallons is the minimum, and I'm pretty sure the medium sized critterkeepers are pretty much that. He might enjoy being just by himself in there, some bettas aren't cut out for fast paced tank mates. Of course, in bowls, bigger is always better. Betta's can live in those smaller bowls, but like alex said, good temps, and clean water are important. The only problem I have with small tanks is that my bettas tend to get bored and start to fin nip. So long as you keep him healthy and stimulated, he should be fine.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think a 3 gallon bowl will be fine as long as water changes are kept up with.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

The 3 gallon would be perfect for him! He probably is just really stressed by the other fish, most bettas don't do well with fast tankmates. Don't get a 1g, you'd have to change it every day 100% and it's still too small for a long term home. Like I said, 3 gallons is perfect! And I worry about my fishies happiness too, so you're not the only one. c:


----------

